# Need Information IMPORTANT!!!!!



## qwertyqwerty12 (Jun 13, 2015)

Hello Everyone.

I am thinking about apply for Canada student visa and I am little concerned about the safety of being a Pakistani student (Muslim) in Canada is racism or hate very common in Canada or would be okay kindly share you experience of being a Pakistani student (Muslim) in Canada.

Thank you,


----------



## qwertyqwerty12 (Jun 13, 2015)

Sorry not in Canada but in New Zealand


----------

